# Helping rapala



## Zum (Oct 17, 2009)

It's been close to 2 weeks since I've had time to go fishing.I managed to get out around 4pm today and fished till dark,which is mighty early now.
Fall is here and moving fast,kinda missed the best leaf colors but heres a shot of some colors for you southern folk.

The tempeture has been below normal this year and the wind and rain...crazy.I started throwing my favorite lure for this time of year,a clown colored xrap.I was fast twitching first but wasn't getting any bites so I slowed down to a 3-5 second pause.I ended up getting bites but they were pickeral and they were taking the xrap head first because when I went to set the lure there was nothing but line coming my way.I lost 3 xraps today,2 clown and a blue chrome before I broke down and put a steel leader on.People say the steel leader doesn't effect the fishing but I didn't land another fish on the xrap the rest of the night,maybe it was the color only having the white(ghost) on.Heres a smallie on the blue chrome before I lost it.

I did get a first today.I finally gave a pig and sorta jig a try,for a lenthy amount of time.Heres my lure,never had any pork rinds so put this puppy on back.

I must say I was pretty happy,it seemed text book to me,throw it out,drops to bottom feel it slide up a rock,let it drop,feel alittle tension,reel down,pull back and wammo,nice smallie around 18 inches.

Although it was the only fish I caught on the jig,I know i will be trying it more.I only landed 3 bass and 1 pickeral,parted off 3 others.I hope to get some more fishing in but hockey is taking up my weekends and 2 others nights,atleast.
Temp was around 45,bad NE wind not to strong though and overcast.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice Smallies Zum.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice report - I do not think it was the steel leader (well in a way it was) that killed your bite - Are you using a soft and flexible steel leader or a stiff one? I think the weight and lack of flex killed the action on your X-raps. Try using a heavier mono leader at least 4 feet long - I suggest 20 lb test if it is just nasty pickerel stealing your lures


----------



## Zum (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't carry to much for steel leaders but I think it was a 8lbs,4 inch leader.To be fair,I started throwing the jig 90% of the time after I caught that 1 fish.On 1 rod I had 15lbs fireline and another 30lbs braid,both may as well of been spagatti.Gonna break down and but some 30lbs fluro,has to be cheaper then 3 rapalas


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice report and pics!

The steel leader theory is true to a certain extent. I have caught many Walleye, Large and Smallmouth Bass with a steel leader in Muskie infested water. I feel that the reason the bite stopped is that you only had 1 color X-Rap left. Is the Pickeral the only toothy fish where you fish? If there is Pike in the waters I fish I normally go with a thinner 9" leader that is pure wire no crimps just winded onto the swivel and snap, preferrably 18 or 12lb leader. If there is Muskie I will use a 30lb 9" wire leader. 

I fished a new lake Friday where the turn over was in effect and the surface temp was 48.7 at its coldest and 49.8 at the warmest. Marked alot of fish suspended from 18-40ft of water.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 19, 2009)

you don't have to use actual pig as your trailer... pork chunks work really good in the colder months because they make the jig fall a little slower to get that lethargic bass to gobble it up.. The only time I use pork is dec-feb, and really only use it around submerged stumps and trees


----------



## Zum (Oct 19, 2009)

I took my scissors to the brush guard in front,only leaving a few strands.
They had a pile of them on there,thought it might be hard to set the hook.I was wondering if I was going to be able to fell the bite,due to the size of the lure and I was glad that I could.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 19, 2009)

alot of the time when they hit big lures like that it's a really hard thump - kind of like sticking a stump or getting hung up in rocks. Best thing to do is tighten up your line and gently pull it a little - if it starts running, you're set and just rear back and cross his eyes!


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2009)

:twisted: Good report. Just another reason to hate pickerel.


----------



## Zum (Oct 20, 2009)

I forgot that I caught 1 pickeral on the ghost with the steel leader.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 21, 2009)

Try using Fluorocrabon leaders. I use 50# on my medium and medium light rigs and 80# on my heavy rigs. They are nice leaders and I think you might learn to like them.


----------

